# Wearing of Memorial cross on cadet uniform



## canew844 (5 Jun 2012)

Good day, dont know if there is any info about the wearing of the memorial cross medal on cadet uniform. One of our cadet was awarded the memorial cross and was told that he could wear it at any time and be proud of wearing it and one of our CIC told him a couple weeks ago that he had to remove it because it wasnt an approve medal for the cadet uniform. Just looking for documentation so this kit can wear his medal proudly.


----------



## Strike (5 Jun 2012)

Straight from the horse' mouth:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=MC



> WEARING
> 
> Any legal recipient may wear the Memorial Cross at any time they deem appropriate. It is worn on the left breast, pinned above any medals the recipient may have been awarded. It should be noted that as medals may only be worn by their original recipient, the medals of a deceased person shall, under no circumstances, be worn by a next of kin or any other person.
> 
> A member of the Canadian Forces who is the legal recipient of the Memorial Cross may wear the Cross on the service dress jacket with Nos. 1, 1A and 3 orders of dress. The Cross is worn 2 cm above the left breast pocket or 2 cm above any ribbons, medals or specialist badge the person may be entitled to wear. The Cross may have to be offset in order not to be obscured by the lapel of the jacket.



I'm pretty sure CMP overrules CATOs.


----------



## X Royal (5 Jun 2012)

As a cadet is not a member of the Canadian Forces I can't be sure it applies & orders of dress differ but should at least be a supporting argument. 
If it can be worn on Canadian Forces uniforms where medals or undress ribbons are authorized I can not see why it would not be on a cadet uniform where medals or undress ribbons are authorized.
Cadets can wear medals on their uniforms that are not authorized on Canadian Forces uniforms, but a medal authorized on Canadian Forces uniforms can't be worn? : :dunno:


----------



## Strike (5 Jun 2012)

The Memorial Cross, although administered by the CF, is not limited for wear by CF members, which is why a member can name ANYONE in their list of 3 on their MC form to receive it.

CMP gives the direction, again because the medal is administered by the CF, and such direction is as described.

I have seen it worn on CF uniforms and civilian attire.  As the cadet uniform is not a CF uniform, I would say the cadet is permitted to wear it.  If the CIC officer in question has an issue with it then perhaps the corps/squadron liaison officer needs to come in and tell them what this medal is all about.

Pretty sure that the person who presented the MC to the cadet was probably a higher rank than said CIC as well.  Maybe even a quick phone call to them might help to clear this up.


----------



## JorgSlice (5 Jun 2012)

The Cadet medals go on the right breast pocket, and so the Memorial Cross would go on the left to reflect the Canadian Honours System. Due to it's proper status in the DH&R, nobody can tell him to remove it, let alone a CIC Officer. His family suffered tragic loss and has been recognized duly.


----------



## canew844 (5 Jun 2012)

Thank you very much for all of your reply. 
I ll have them printed and I'll take them to the CO of the corps in question. I don't think there is any organization that would denied that kid from not wearing this medal for the lost of his father. To answer one of the question below. The CDS himself presented him the medal and told him to wear it proudly. So i don't see the issue. Again thanks for the info you all provided below.


----------



## dogger1936 (5 Jun 2012)

Blood boiling.....


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2012)

canew844 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for all of your reply.
> I ll have them printed and I'll take them to the CO of the corps in question. *I don't think there is any organization that would denied that kid from not wearing this medal for the lost of his father*. To answer one of the question below. The CDS himself presented him the medal and told him to wear it proudly. So i don't see the issue. Again thanks for the info you all provided below.



Read your post a few times. Ask yourself if it is what you mean to say.


----------



## dogger1936 (5 Jun 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Straight from the horse' mouth:
> 
> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=MC
> 
> I'm pretty sure CMP overrules CATOs.



Careful you wouldn't wanna hurt any feelings or crush little worlds out there!


----------



## Pusser (5 Jun 2012)

X Royal said:
			
		

> As a cadet is not a member of the Canadian Forces I can't be sure it applies & orders of dress differ but should at least be a supporting argument.



True.  Cadets are not members of the CF.  Cadet uniforms are not CF uniforms.  However, the CF provides those uniforms and approves the dress regulations.  The fact that the Memorial Cross is approved for wear on CF uniforms is ample justification for wear on a cadet uniform as far as I'm concerned.  It's also worth noting that the Memorial Cross comes from the Crown.  The CIC officer who said the cadet couldn't wear it is in need of good swift kick wherever it hurts the most.  :facepalm:  Sometimes people just don't think.


----------



## sergeantmajor (6 Jun 2012)

A member of the Canadian Forces who is the legal recipient of the Memorial Cross may wear the Cross on the service dress jacket with Nos. 1, 1A and 3 orders of dress. The Cross is worn 2 cm above the left breast pocket or 2 cm above any ribbons, medals or specialist badge the person may be entitled to wear. The Cross may have to be offset in order not to be obscured by the lapel of the jacket.

For Cadets, it should be worn accordingly, with similar orders of dress.  Even though Cadet medals are now worn on the right breast, it should be worn on the left (as would any other medals or orders approved by DHH).

The Army Cadets Dress CATO authorizes the wearing of medals and recognitions from the Canadian Honours System - in which the Memorial Cross is part of.

The Air Cadet Dress CATO authorizes the wearing of Canadian Orders, Decorations or Medals.
Director Cadets concurs with this application.

CWO Kent Griffiths
Reserves and Cadets CWO


----------



## Pusser (6 Jun 2012)

sergeantmajor said:
			
		

> A member of the Canadian Forces who is the legal recipient of the Memorial Cross may wear the Cross on the service dress jacket with Nos. 1, 1A and 3 orders of dress. The Cross is worn 2 cm above the left breast pocket or 2 cm above any ribbons, medals or specialist badge the person may be entitled to wear. The Cross may have to be offset in order not to be obscured by the lapel of the jacket.
> 
> For Cadets, it should be worn accordingly, with similar orders of dress.  Even though Cadet medals are now worn on the right breast, it should be worn on the left (*as would any other medals or orders approved by DHH*).
> 
> ...



Good post.  Many thanks for the clarification.  However, I would like to point out some things that are often misunderstood (seen it here several times):

1)  The Directorate of History and Heritage (DHH) has very little to do with orders, decorations or medals (they may consult on the historic side of things, but little else).  The directorate that deals with these things is the *Directorate of Honours and Recognition (DH&R)*

2)  DH&R does not approve these things.  They prepare submissions on behalf of the CF/DND (complete with endorsements by CDS, MND, AFC as appropriate) for approval by the Chancellery (i.e. the Governor General) or Her Majesty, depending on what it is.

Keep in mind that the orders, decorations and medals worn on our uniforms are part of the Canadian Honours System, not the Canadian Forces honours system.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jun 2012)

sergeantmajor said:
			
		

> A member of the Canadian Forces who is the legal recipient of the Memorial Cross may wear the Cross on the service dress jacket with Nos. 1, 1A and 3 orders of dress. The Cross is worn 2 cm above the left breast pocket or 2 cm above any ribbons, medals or specialist badge the person may be entitled to wear. The Cross may have to be offset in order not to be obscured by the lapel of the jacket.
> 
> For Cadets, it should be worn accordingly, with similar orders of dress.  Even though Cadet medals are now worn on the right breast, it should be worn on the left (as would any other medals or orders approved by DHH).
> 
> ...



And there we have it straight from the font of all knoweledge and SME. CWO Griffiths  thanks for your input and welcome to the site 

We're done her folks, thread locked with the usual caveats.


----------

